# Craftsman Tiller



## bountyhunter (Mar 21, 2005)

Getting ready for Spring and my tiller will not crank. I bought it used last year and used it without any problems. I used it to tend some food plots back in the fall and it ran fine. Now it will not crank. It doesnt seem to be firing. I changed the plug, still nothing. 5.5 hp B&S,Craftsman fronttine tiller. 
Was stored under a tarp. Perhaps some rust inside? Can someone insruct me on how to proceed? Help! My wife thinks I'm stalling .


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

your wife may be right!! what is it a horizontal crank. well they would not have a primer and will be hell to get to start. plus by it being under a tarp, water rises off the ground and condensates on the engine and most likely could have gotten in the gas. did you use stabilizer??? if put up for maybe a week you should use some. because gas will basically turn to crap and gum up the carb after a couple weeks or a month. but it may have gotten water in the tank and watered the gas. might i add. use gas treated from the beginning with stabilizer. and never put em under a tarp. maybe under a structure of sorts. if you have to put em under a tarp. make sure its gets ventilation, very good ventilation. but when you crank it over make sure the gas isn't a wierd smell and its getting gas. crank the engine over with the plug out sitting on something rubber to see if you are getting spark, make sure the plug is at .30 and the kill switch if it has one ain't tuned off.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

take the air filter off and prime it with a little gas it will run its a 5 and a half briggs, prime it take it outside though and be carefull


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah a little gas in the carb won't kill it, if it starts but then won't run without help the carb may be blocked somewhere


----------

